# Which Route Heading to Kyle of Tongue?



## 97339 (Jan 18, 2006)

On Friday, we're heading off to the Kyle of Tongue, and then we'll work our way back down the western coast, stopping off where we fancy. Coming from south Cumbria, which route would anyone recommend,heading north, the A836 (south of Dornoch Firth,) the A949, (over the bridge and north of Dornoch Firth) or the A9 over the Firth and onto the A839? We reckon on travelling up the A9 via Perth, Pitlochry and Inverness. Any advice much appreciated.

We'll also be looking for an overnight stop (wilding?) somewhere between Pitlchry and Aviemore.
Thanks.


----------



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

I can't comment on the first part but I've just done the trip up the A836 to Kyle of Tongue from Lairg - where the A839 connects.

The A836 is a great route especially when you get to the Loch Loyal area and coming into Tongue.

Colin


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Personally I would use the A9 all the way up to Thurso and then head west along the coast road. North of Inverness I find that progress becomes somewhat slower. That hundred or so miles on to Thurso can easily be two and a half hours but it does go along some pretty coastline.

Caithness is full of laybys that say no overnighting but once into Sutherland the practice is/was not so common and so it should be reasonably easy to find a layby with a view.

Have a good trip.


----------



## 97339 (Jan 18, 2006)

Just had a thought about an alternative route, the B9176 from Alness to the A836 befre Bonar Bridge. What's this road like?


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

The B9176, known as the Struie Road or over the Struie, will be fine. You can pick it up at Evanton, before you reach Alness, and it comes out south of Ardgay. About halfway over at Strath Rory there's a bit where you can pull off the road and wildcamp - there are no facilities but there are often motorhomes there.

I phoned my dad who lives in Alness and he says any of the roads should be fine. I went back home at Easter last year with my daughter who was then 12 and we stayed at the Black Rock campsite in Evanton, which was very pleasant and friendly.

We drove up the A9 to Wick then across to Durness where we parked overlooking the bay at the campsite there. 

We came back down the A894 and A837 to Ullapool. It was lovely and peaceful. I was very nervous as this was my first motorhoming trip; Some of the roads were single track with passing places but I had no trouble at all.

Have a great trip and enjoy the scenery!

Viv


----------



## 97339 (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks litcher,cronkle and pixelpusher.


----------



## 97339 (Jan 18, 2006)

We stopped the night on the Struie road by the river, where litcher mentioned. Great place, peaceful, only one hightop there. Made it in about eight hours, from south Cumbria.Wouldn't hesitate to use this place again.


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm glad you stopped at Strath Rory - I've always like that spot.

No problems with any of the roads?

Viv


----------



## 97339 (Jan 18, 2006)

No problems at all. Got as far as Bettyhill and stayed on a CL at Skerray, absolutely brilliant. Then headed west and did a lot of wild camping, ending north of Gairloch. Superb weather and wonderful holiday. Will eventually write up on Virtual Tourist.

Thanks for the interest.


----------

